# black race is shit tbh (i'm black)



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

I stood a long time in my ego pretending that we mogged all other races,

Yet when i look at the bigger picture i can no longer deny the truth

Black race outside of music, sports and ntness requiring skills is complete garbage

commit 50% of crimee yet represent only 13% of the population in USA

I recently learnt that black women who are barely reprensenting 13% of female population, manage to be responsible for 60% of abortion if not more in other states


> According to the Departments of Public Health of every state that reports abortion by ethnicity; black women disproportionately lead in the numbers. For example, in Mississippi, 79 percent of abortions are obtained by black women; in Washington, D.C., more than 60 percent; in Georgia, 59.4 percent; in Alabama, 58.4 percent. In state after state, similar numbers are found, with black women aborting at two, three or more times their presence in the population





https://www.congress.gov/115/meeting/house/106562/witnesses/HHRG-115-JU10-Wstate-ParkerS-20171101-SD001.pdf



trashy whores, non content for being the least attractive race of all they yet to manage to be the filthiest and slutiest of all by far, slaughtering babies by thousands a year.

I'm not taking any pleasure in writing this, I used to be really proud of it, It really rip my heart to shred to admit this, but i cannot turn a blind eye to the obvious truth anymore

in regarding the IQ as well we are lower







African countries are lazy and retarded, they had the occasion to rise from the grave, some countries could have built insane power with all the ressources of their country gold petrol, rare animals and plenty of other stuff, Africa is the richest country of the world.
Yet nothing, the leaders are crooked, *embezzling money *for their personal gains instead of improving the country, the south african country are shit holes except a few exceptions.




the richest country in Africa is south africa, a country ruled by white kekekekeekekekekekekekek
the 60 of the black live under the average income while 90% of white live above average income

shit world

i'm not blaming individuals, everyone can be different i'm sure plenty of black are smarter and more educated than any of you


however
I'm tired of being proud of something who don't deserve to,
mu muh bbc stfu even if this was true, a dick size can't make up for all these defaults
muh muh good at sport and better physical build, muh muh black culture hip hopCOPE COPE COPE COPE


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

I from the bottom of my heart hope tthings will change in a few hundred years, unfortunately i woul pbly be dead before HAHAHA


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 12, 2022)

Don’t worry bro. I’m on a mission to bleach sheboons


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> Don’t worry bro. I’m on a mission to bleach sheboons


fucking sheboons
will only bring more black babies in the world
carry on if you look forward to the extinction of your race


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Oct 12, 2022)

that black man spoke mandarin with the chinaman though. that's impressive.


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 12, 2022)

Horners on top wallahi


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

Maybe all these troubles is a problem of education?
If black since a young age grown in the same hard working environement as Chinese, we would have been as powerful as them


I hope it's true, and w're not just mentally inferior trough genes


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> Horners on top wallahi


@Racky @MrGlutton 
have i said anything wrong?
I'm just speaking cold objective truth


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> @Racky @MrGlutton
> have i said anything wrong?
> I'm just speaking cold objective truth


I didn't say you said anything wrong coon


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> I didn't say you said anything wrong coon


I'm no coon


----------



## sasha777 (Oct 12, 2022)

Egyptians were black
Stay safe


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

sasha777 said:


> Egyptians were black
> Stay safe


they had some black dna yes and some of them were
we're talking about the black people now, look the present


----------



## bedes (Oct 12, 2022)

pygmies > nerdics


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

tagging 
black lover
@Xangsane @KING REIDYZ @tyronelite @uglymug2 @Racky @cvzvvc


----------



## PIayer (Oct 12, 2022)

Over for us niggers


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

PIayer said:


> Over for us niggers


you can still fuck white girls tho i you have looks,
just remember that you're fondamentally inferior to every other races in all the aspects


----------



## 5ft1 (Oct 12, 2022)

water
jk


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> water
> jk


you're indian, you're not much better from us.


----------



## 5ft1 (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> you're indian, you're not much better from us.


dravidians have the highest SMV in 2022


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> dravidians have the highest SMV in 2022


i cannot cope witrh this fact


----------



## ike57 (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> I from the bottom of my heart hope tthings will change in a few hundred years, unfortunately i woul pbly be dead before HAHAHA


Your honesty makes you a Tyrone bro stay strong


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> tagging
> black lover
> @Xangsane @KING REIDYZ @tyronelite @uglymug2 @Racky @cvzvvc


I’m not black I’m an African villager


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

ike57 said:


> Your honesty makes you a Tyrone bro stay strong


fuck you


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> I’m not black I’m an African villager


i'm talking abt africa


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 12, 2022)

@Blackgymmax thoughts?


----------



## ihatereddit (Oct 12, 2022)

the racepill destroyed me


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> I stood a long time in my ego pretending that we mogged all other races,
> 
> Yet when i look at the bigger picture i can no longer deny the truth
> 
> ...



Black is the only race where you can gain smv claiming to be mixed jfl.


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 12, 2022)

I still think being black is top 2 best races in the west tho.


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> I still think being black is top 2 best races in the west tho.


for individual and quality of life in the west, but as a community it's trash


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> Black is the only race where you can gain smv claiming to be mixed jfl.


nope you can gain smv from being mixed anything actually


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> for individual and quality of life in the west, but as a community it's trash


You may be referring to black people in poverty. Middle class black males and females act natural.


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> nope you can gain smv from being mixed anything actually


No you will lose smv being mixed if you are white and claim to be mixed with black asian etc.


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> No you will lose smv being mixed if you are white and claim to be mixed with black asian etc.


cope plenty of white and arab girls i know larp abt having egyption, brazilan and even nigeria dna kek


----------



## Octillionaire (Oct 12, 2022)

sasha777 said:


> Egyptians were black
> Stay safe


We wuz kangz


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 12, 2022)

Cringiest shit I’ve read. What do you have to do with Chicago gangbangers because of your skin color.


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> cope plenty of white and arab girls i know larp abt having egyption, brazilan and even nigeria dna kek


Im talking about males, also a fully white girl claiming to be mixed with black in america increases her smv? Idk about that one buddy.


----------



## Kamui (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## pur3e (Oct 12, 2022)

just look at blacks. forget all the mental aspect they all look smelly and disgusting

wide nosed deformed humans.

glad you come to ur senses negro


----------



## pur3e (Oct 12, 2022)

pur3e said:


> just look at blacks. forget all the mental aspect they all look smelly and disgusting
> 
> wide nosed deformed humans.
> 
> glad you come to ur senses negro


ignoring this thread now. black niggers can cope and seethe


----------



## aBetterMii (Oct 12, 2022)

A brother spent too long in a discord call with @Blackgymmax...

We lost another @ReadBooksEveryday


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cringiest shit I’ve read. What do you have to do with Chicago gangbangers because of your skin color.


cope, i'm just descrbing reality, we're far below averag in every fields.


----------



## Octillionaire (Oct 12, 2022)

aBetterMii said:


> A brother spent too long in a discord call with @Blackgymmax...
> 
> We lost another @ReadBooksEveryday


You’re speaking over black voices, incel


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> we're far below averag in every fields.


You are. Speak for yourself. Many niggas doing well,@whiteissuperior @tyronelite


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 12, 2022)

aBetterMii said:


> A brother spent too long in a discord call with @Blackgymmax...
> 
> We lost another @ReadBooksEveryday


My lost brother needs to watch Dr. Umar videos on loop 24/7 until he repents


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

Kamui said:


> View attachment 1906491


quite acurate of me right now ngl


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You are. Speak for yourself. Many niggas doing well,@whiteissuperior @tyronelite


I'm above average in most field personallly, i'm not speaking of individuals read my thread again

Black are just inferior, i don't know if it's in our genes or in our education


----------



## Nomad (Oct 12, 2022)

pur3e said:


> just look at blacks. forget all the mental aspect they all look smelly and disgusting
> 
> wide nosed deformed humans.
> 
> glad you come to ur senses negro


I'd still take being a nig over being a gook manlet


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> I'm above average in most field personallly, i'm not speaking of individuals read my thread again
> 
> Black are just inferior, i don't know if it's in our genes or in our education


Generalizing a billion people jfl. Speak for yourself once again.


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

pur3e said:


> just look at blacks. forget all the mental aspect they all look smelly and disgusting
> 
> wide nosed deformed humans.
> 
> glad you come to ur senses negro


black people looks good




chinks on the other sides are all subhulma n


----------



## GetShrekt (Oct 12, 2022)

Keep writing essays ur never getting invited to the BbC chat


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Generalizing a billion people jfl. Speak for yourself once again.


the data speak for themselves
more black people in prison






black have lower iq






60%+ of abortion are made by black women while they reprensent only 13% of the population

black people are 10 times more likeley to have aids than any other race

Black country had the opportunity to become super power like China, but they got lazy or uneducated and lost their potential

and I can carry on and on
there is of course exception to the rules but you cannot ignore the blatant truth


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> the data speak for themselves
> more black people in prison
> 
> 
> ...


Are you in prison? Do you have aids.

If you identify as low iq all power to you


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> Maybe all these troubles is a problem of education?
> If black since a young age grown in the same hard working environement as Chinese, we would have been as powerful as them
> 
> 
> I hope it's true, and w're not just mentally inferior trough genes



This culture of education has been present in East Asia for over thousands of years.








Imperial examination - Wikipedia
 






en.m.wikipedia.org




Africa will need BIG changes culturally for any progress to be made. There's practically no foundation.


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

GetShrekt said:


> Keep writing essays ur never getting invited to the BbC chat


Ironic for the user with the most esthetic bbc to not be invited to the BBC chat








rate my big black cock


is it htn or ltn?




looksmax.org


----------



## fucclife (Oct 12, 2022)

🤐


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

fucclife said:


> 🤐


Iq mogging africa is the bare minimum to be considered human,


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Are you in prison? Do you have aids.
> 
> If you identify as low iq all power to you


why are you flying reality? i'm showing you the data, i don't care abt my personal self, what matter is us as a group, and we're unable to acomplish anything, we're nothing, no wonder white people abused our continent and ourselves for hundred of years, our iq is so low, we're unable to protect ou



rselves.


----------



## fucclife (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> Iq mogging africa is the bare minimum to be considered human,


its because african mfers are pure naturists, theyre insanely in tune with nature which tbh is somehting to mire. whatever it is about their environment made them lower iq 

euros had to really figure shit out to survive, build heating systems, survive in the cold. african people can make a chirp and control birds on some harry potter shit


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 12, 2022)

fucclife said:


> its because african mfers are pure naturists, theyre insanely in tune with nature which tbh is somehting to mire. whatever it is about their environment made them lower iq
> 
> euros had to really figure shit out to survive, build heating systems, survive in the cold. african people can make a chirp and control birds on some harry potter shit


ofc you are racist


----------



## buckchadley31 (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> Iq mogging africa is the bare minimum to be considered human,


Black boi dissing his own race just to get few pats on the back from SF rotting incel autists.
👏👏👏


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> why are you flying reality? i'm showing you the data, i don't care abt my personal self, what matter is us as a group, and we're unable to acomplish anything, we're nothing, no wonder white people abused our continent and ourselves for hundred of years, our iq is so low, we're unable to protect ou
> View attachment 1906534
> rselves.


Nigger


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> My lost brother needs to watch Dr. Umar videos on loop 24/7 until he repents


dr Umar is probably smart enough to be aware of all the redpill i have shown right now, he is just trying to cope to the best of his ability, and improve the state of the black comunity i have respect for him


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 12, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You are. Speak for yourself. Many niggas doing well,@whiteissuperior @tyronelite


This entire thread




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 12, 2022)

sasha777 said:


> Egyptians were black
> Stay safe


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> Black boi dissing his own race just to get few pats on the back from SF rotting incel autists.
> 👏👏👏


I hate the white race more than I hate the black one, one of the only reason i fuck white girls even tho they are not my main physical preference is bcz i know it piss of some cumskins to know their women are getting blacked, and hopefully one day when I'll get one of these bitch pregnant a nice white soy will take care of my child,.


----------



## ike57 (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> fuck you


Fuck you I was showing respect


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> This culture of education has been present in East Asia for over thousands of years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If a race was born with the asian IQ
black physical abilities and social skills
and white looks
It would unstoppable


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

ike57 said:


> Fuck you I was showing respect


I'm shittin on my own people, i'm not deserving of respect, i'm a coon trash piece of shit


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Nigger


I identify as white


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 12, 2022)

Atleast you mog all rice and Indians in my opinion.


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

w


Baldingman1998 said:


> Atleast you mog all rice and Indians in my opinion.


we mog asian in dating and music only, they mog us in most other stuff.
Indian are not even in the competion unfortunately


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> w
> 
> we mog asian in dating and music only, they mog us in most other stuff.
> Indian are not even in the competion unfortunately


But asians are dickcels, framelets, cucks, their women leave them en masse for white cock, and also they have flat faces and disgusting 0 dimorphism in both males and females. Their only cope is being a doctor like curries


----------



## user030605 (Oct 12, 2022)

White man has had it out for American blacks since day one. I owe our situation here to them tbh


----------



## Winnetou (Oct 12, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Are you in prison? Do you have aids.
> 
> If you identify as low iq all power to you


You can't talk about race but exclude things that you don't like jfl. He doesn't have to identify with a certain person just because he's black but they're still from the same general race and sometimes there's a place to talk about race as a whole. You can predict a lot talking about races and you can make personal mistakes, it's all up to how you view it.


----------



## NFA PB (Oct 12, 2022)

H20


----------



## lil truecel (Oct 12, 2022)

Niggers have BBC which is the most important trait


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> But asians are dickcels, framelets, cucks, their women leave them en masse for white cock, and also they have flat faces and disgusting 0 dimorphism in both males and females. Their only cope is being a doctor like curries


@Cheesyrumble @pur3e @stickyblickyhuh toughts?


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

user030605 said:


> White man has had it out for American blacks since day one. I owe our situation here to them tbh


the white race is dying anyways, in 50 years they will be a minority in their own counttry


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> @Cheesyrumble @pur3e @stickyblickyhuh toughts?


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

lil truecel said:


> Niggers have BBC which is the most important trait


cope you're a cuck, what is important is breeding with aryan stacy to wash of my nigger genes from the face of the earth


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> @Cheesyrumble @pur3e @stickyblickyhuh toughts?


99% of east asian women are with east asian men retard. We could lose 500 million people and still have a bigger population than the total white population on earth. East asia mogs the rest of the earth. The west is cucked and China is challenging the global order.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> But asians are dickcels, framelets, cucks, their women leave them en masse for white cock, and also they have flat faces and disgusting 0 dimorphism in both males and females. Their only cope is being a doctor like curries


Fairy tale cope. Non east asians are subhumans. East asia is the most homogenous region on earth. Do u think real asians care about the 0.2% of the total asian population that lives in the west?

East asian live the longest on earth, safest place to live, best culture and the only developed region outside of the west. Muh whites..... there's plenty of slavic women in Korea and China.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 12, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Fairy tale cope. Non east asians are subhumans. East asia is the most homogenous region on earth. Do u think real asians care about the 0.2% of the total asian population that lives in the west?


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Fairy tale cope. Non east asians are subhumans. East asia is the most homogenous region on earth. Do u think real asians care about the 0.2% of the total asian population that lives in the west?
> 
> East asian live the longest on earth, safest place to live, best culture and the only developed region outside of the west. Muh whites..... there's plenty of slavic women in Korea and China.





Cheesyrumble said:


> 99% of east asian women are with east asian men retard. We could lose 500 million people and still have a bigger population than the total white population on earth. East asia mogs the rest of the earth. The west is cucked and China is challenging the global order.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1906587


Wow ur so funny, now I'm supposed to kneel to subhuman cumskins. East asians are the only race that has battled the whites on a even playing field. Latinos are a mutt race created from being Spanish sex slaves. Africans are literally the butt of all slaves jokes. Arabs have completely fallen off the map. Indians got completely colonized. 
China is the only country challenging western dominance. East asia is the only true rival to whites.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> View attachment 1906590


Cope more nigger


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 12, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Wow ur so funny, now I'm supposed to kneel to subhuman cumskins. East asians are the only race that has battled the whites on a even playing field. Latinos are a mutt race created from being Spanish sex slaves. Africans are literally the butt of all slaves jokes. Arabs have completely fallen off the map. Indians got completely colonized.
> China is the only country challenging western dominance. East asia is the only true rival to whites.
> View attachment 1906592


I'm not talking about a people as a whole. I'm talking about average individual male


----------



## Sprinkles (Oct 12, 2022)

Being black is a fucking curse

You’re either a low-income degenerate and forced to live an antisocial lifestyle, maybe you can be a successful rapper but that still comes with the risk of getting killed by gang rivals at a young age. There’s a high chance you’ll get killed by the police or end up in jail being Black™

If you‘re intelligent and not degenerate you’re ostracized from the Black™ community for not being Black™ enough and will be called an oreo.

Oreos are black yet they are discriminated and resented by Blacks™ WHILE ALSO facing the racism and discrimination that comes with being Black™.

If you’re a good looking and tall black you can get away with being an Oreo.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

East Asia is back on top baby. All of u subhumans whine about cumskins destroying ur people while East asia is competing with the west for 21st century dominance


https://www.quora.com/Is-it-possible-that-East-Asia-can-rival-the-West-North-America-and-West-Europe


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I'm not talking about a people as a whole. I'm talking about average individual male


Nigga, did u read the first post of this thread? This is about civilization and culture. Everything else is cope


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 12, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Nigga, did u read the first post of this thread? This is about civilization and culture. Everything else is cope


Yeah a girl swiping on tinder will see a 5'2 japanese man with a micro penis and a girls frame and think about how kamikaze fighters attack usa air craft carriers and how usa was forced to use nukes or lose to Japan. Or how chinas economy is booming. I'm sure that's what gets her wet.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 12, 2022)

fucclife said:


> its because african mfers are pure naturists, theyre insanely in tune with nature which tbh is somehting to mire. whatever it is about their environment made them lower iq
> 
> euros had to really figure shit out to survive, build heating systems, survive in the cold. african people can make a chirp and control birds on some harry potter shit


No, their just inherently dumber. Just how they are. If they had high iq then they would build new inventions and make advanced civilizations , but that never happened.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Yeah a girl swiping on tinder wills see a 5'2 japanese man with a micro penis and a girls frame and think about how kamikaze fighters attack usa air craft carriers and how usa was forced to use nukes or lose to Japan. Or how chinas economy is booming. I'm sure that's what gets her wet.


Ur absolutely out of touch. East asian cultural influence is untouchable in the west. No foreign culture is permeating the west like east asian entertainment is. East asian aren't short and zoomer bitches want their irl anime boy nigga. I'm living proof of it bitch


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

Sprinkles said:


> Being black is a fucking curse
> 
> You’re either a low-income degenerate and forced to live an antisocial lifestyle, maybe you can be a successful rapper but that still comes with the risk of getting killed by gang rivals at a young age. There’s a high chance you’ll get killed by the police or end up in jail being Black™
> 
> ...


black culture is shit, they are so jealous of each other, they can't fatom seeing another black man succeed, and will try to put him down


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 12, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Ur absolutely out of touch. East asian cultural influence is untouchable in the west. No foreign culture is permeating the west like east asian entertainment is. East asian aren't short and zoomer bitches want their irl anime boy nigga. I'm living proof of it bitch
> View attachment 1906605


Naruto and goku become blonde in their strongest forms. They literally become blonde white men 🤣. We are talking averages here. Just cuz you are tall doesn't mean the majority of asians are the same btw.


----------



## Kooshin (Oct 12, 2022)

@ItsOVERBuddyBoyos Do you see this a lot of black people and ethnic people (people of color) on this forum have low self-esteem, on the other hand, I have high self-esteem and love my skin color?


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Naruto and goku become blonde in their strongest forms. They literally become blonde white men 🤣. We are talking averages here. Just cuz you are talk doesn't mean the majority of asians are the same btw.


Cope


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Ur absolutely out of touch. East asian cultural influence is untouchable in the west. No foreign culture is permeating the west like east asian entertainment is. East asian aren't short and zoomer bitches want their irl anime boy nigga. I'm living proof of it bitch
> View attachment 1906605





Cheesyrumble said:


> Wow ur so funny, now I'm supposed to kneel to subhuman cumskins. East asians are the only race that has battled the whites on a even playing field. Latinos are a mutt race created from being Spanish sex slaves. Africans are literally the butt of all slaves jokes. Arabs have completely fallen off the map. Indians got completely colonized.
> China is the only country challenging western dominance. East asia is the only true rival to whites.


chink writting essays, meanwhile his oneitis




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> the data speak for themselves
> more black people in prison
> View attachment 1906510
> 
> ...


The other problem is that blacks seem to think the only path to success is fucking music/professional athlete/selling drugs/gang or criminal work vs normal paths like accounting, computer science ( though maybe those paths are hard as high iq is needed for them). But still its not like everything needs some high iq. Sales, management don't require high iq. Blacks can do that.

And for the other blacks its more your actions. If a black doesn't speak in some ghetto accent and acts NT ,and doesn't dress with sagging pants and typical gangster clothes , nobody thinks right off the bat that their stupid. But the problem is living up to negative stereotypes , and then getting upset when judged, so people assume blacks are dumb but act non stereotypical no one will have anything negative to say.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 12, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Cope



Cope, they look white the anime characters.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> chink writting essays, meanwhile his oneitis
> View attachment 1906609


Why do whites fuck those women. 0 sex appeal. Atleast white Arab latino and black women can have asses. This looks like a twink femboy


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Cope, they look white the anime characters.


Only degenerate weebs think that. Ur in the minority nigga


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> chink writting essays, meanwhile his oneitis
> View attachment 1906609


Wow so funny


----------



## pur3e (Oct 12, 2022)

Nomad said:


> I'd still take being a nig over being a gook manlet


keep coping and seething son. It’s okay to feel ashamed being black don’t need to lie about it on .org son


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Why do whites fuck those women. 0 sex appeal. Atleast white black latino and black women can have asses. This looks like a twink femboy


Subhuman trash rope already


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> the white race is dying anyways, in 50 years they will be a minority in their own counttry


Thoughts on being ruled by racist East Asians who will eventually take over after whites are gone


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

pur3e said:


> keep coping and seething son. It’s okay to feel ashamed being black don’t need to lie about it on .org son


being black is insanely better than being asian tbh, in all honesty i'd rather die than to becoe a cink or a cumskin.


----------



## Kooshin (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> I from the bottom of my heart hope tthings will change in a few hundred years, unfortunately i woul pbly be dead before HAHAHA


speak for yourself my community is doing good when it comes to being conservative. My country's aids rate is at 0.10 better than most Western Countries with all that technology yet have a higher aids rate than my country. It's because Islam is based. I'm Somali and we are more conservative, have higher fertility rates, etc.. to white westerners.


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 12, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Thoughts on being ruled by racist East Asians who will eventually take over after whites are gone


they will be taken over by black, where i live there is so many mixed white black kids it's crazy


----------



## pur3e (Oct 12, 2022)

hahaha knew black niggers gonna seethe and monkey rage. 

Must be the wide nostrils giving them oxygen to fuel this seethe. 

All blacks are ugly and disgusting smelly subhumans


----------



## PMF1 (Oct 12, 2022)

Yeah as a race we are sucky but we can fuck hoes and we have numbers advantage as Africa is populated as fuck so who cares? Life is about winning. Not that blacks will win but we win enough.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 12, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Fairy tale cope. Non east asians are subhumans. East asia is the most homogenous region on earth. Do u think real asians care about the 0.2% of the total asian population that lives in the west?
> 
> East asian live the longest on earth, safest place to live, best culture and the only developed region outside of the west. Muh whites..... there's plenty of slavic women in Korea and China.


Giga cope 
East Asia will open their doors to immigrants once western countries are finished (so after 10 years max) 

Africans, Arabs, curries, Mexicans, Filipinos are gonna cuck East Asians in masse bcz north East Asian women really hate their men 
Go to Vancouver if you wanna see what’s it gonna be like 
Most East Asian girls here are with Filipinos or white Eugenes


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> being black is insanely better than being asian tbh, in all honesty i'd rather die than to becoe a cink or a cumskin.


----------



## pur3e (Oct 12, 2022)

PMF1 said:


> Yeah as a race we are sucky but we can fuck hoes and we have numbers advantage as Africa is populated as fuck so who cares? Life is about winning. Not that blacks will win but we win enough.


show a famous person taking a picture to prove your cope theory. Blacks and their subumanness am I right😹😹 @Cheesyrumble


----------



## Kooshin (Oct 12, 2022)

pur3e said:


> hahaha knew black niggers gonna seethe and monkey rage.
> 
> Must be the wide nostrils giving them oxygen to fuel this seethe.
> 
> All blacks are ugly and disgusting smelly subhumans


----------



## ItsOVERBuddyBoyos (Oct 12, 2022)

Kooshin said:


> @ItsOVERBuddyBoyos Do you see this a lot of black people and ethnic people (people of color) on this forum have low self-esteem, on the other hand, I have high self-esteem and love my skin color?



Yes alot of people of hate themselves, in ethnics this often shows as being ashamed of their heritage or skin. 
Just like people who spend too much time online and start believing BBC is a big thing in real life. 
Ethnics who rot in their rooms start to believe that average white is some 6foot+ chad when just going outside and looking at white people will disprove that. 


I think its upbringing. 

I grew up in the hood in London surrounded by other ethnics and Paki and Black guys run the whole place. 
So i didn't grow up with white guys being the dominant group or being the only ethnic in the village type deal

Also when people try to claim white superiority it just makes me laugh since from young i was taught by my parents that life isnt fair and that i would have to work harder than a white person to get ahead in life. 

Startups started by men will outcompete the same by women, because men are under alot more social to pressure to succeed financially. 

In the same vein middle class type ethnics outcompete their white counterparts because they are under alot more pressure from culture.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> they will be taken over by black, where i live there is so many mixed white black kids it's crazy


If anything it will be hispanics


----------



## pur3e (Oct 12, 2022)

worship my feet you slaves!! *whip* *whip*


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

ItsOVERBuddyBoyos said:


> Yes alot of people of hate themselves, in ethnics this often shows as being ashamed of their heritage or skin.
> Just like people who spend too much time online and start believing BBC is a big thing in real life.
> Ethnics who rot in their rooms start to believe that average white is some 6foot+ chad when just going outside and looking at white people will disprove that.
> 
> ...


I can relate to this living in Los Angeles


----------



## pur3e (Oct 12, 2022)

@Manu le coq doxed


----------



## pur3e (Oct 12, 2022)

different species. no wonder blacks are smelly just look at them LOL


----------



## Deleted member 21340 (Oct 12, 2022)

pretty based tbh
the racepill is brutal for ethnics and even more brutal for blacks
im not even fully black and learning the truth about race almost drove me to the point of dropping everything and giving up on life, idk how full blacks can cope once they take the race pill tbhngl


----------



## pur3e (Oct 12, 2022)

hamburger said:


> pretty based tbh
> the racepill is brutal for ethnics and even more brutal for blacks
> im not even fully black and learning the truth about race almost drove me to the point of dropping everything and giving up on life, idk how full blacks can cope once they take the race pill tbhngl


blacks were submissive slaves just because of how they looked Jfl. life is brutal for Negros, they have to cope somehow


----------



## ItsOVERBuddyBoyos (Oct 12, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You are. Speak for yourself. Many niggas doing well,@whiteissuperior @tyronelite



Its funny how much our existence just thriving in our lives makes them hurt deep in their souls


pur3e said:


> View attachment 1906619
> 
> different species. no wonder blacks are smelly just look at them LOL



the sfcels thought that being white would an instant pass to an easy good life but in reality they have to compete like everyone else and they are seething because they can't compete.




hamburger said:


> pretty based tbh
> the racepill is brutal for ethnics and even more brutal for blacks
> im not even fully black and learning the truth about race almost drove me to the point of dropping everything and giving up on life, idk how full blacks can cope once they take the race pill tbhngl



Ashamed of your own forefathers? 

jesus, have some self respect


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 12, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> View attachment 1906616


Curries always fighting blacks on twitter


----------



## pur3e (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> being black is insanely better than being asian tbh, in all honesty i'd rather die than to becoe a cink or a cumskin.


Lmao you mixed in Asians with whites. Everything you say is ugly negro cope, you would die and go through medieval torture to be another race


----------



## fucclife (Oct 12, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> No, their just inherently dumber. Just how they are. If they had high iq then they would build new inventions and make advanced civilizations , but that never happened.


how could this be true if white people are just black people that left africa


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 12, 2022)

pur3e said:


> Lmao you mixed in Asians with whites. Everything you say is ugly negro cope, you would die and go through medieval torture to be another race


All these words but you’re still a touchless chink who doesn’t know how to talk to girls









Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 21340 (Oct 12, 2022)

fucclife said:


> how could this be true if white people are just black people that left africa


its incredibly simple
when humans left africa they had to adapt to new environments
these environments they adapted to generally required them to be smarter (higher iq) than the humans that stayed in africa


----------



## pur3e (Oct 12, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> All these words but you’re still a touchless chink who doesn’t know how to talk to girls
> 
> View attachment 1906627
> 
> View attachment 1906628


Cope more negro I don’t rot here like you. I’ve actually fucked and what have u done? Fantasize LOL. omw to rape your future sheboon girlfriend rn


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Oct 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> Maybe all these troubles is a problem of education?
> If black since a young age grown in the same hard working environement as Chinese, we would have been as powerful as them
> 
> 
> I hope it's true, and w're not just mentally inferior trough genes



well, if humans practice eugenics, then blacks or specific races having a lower IQ would make sense as a consequence of that. however, there is a negative correlation between high IQ and dating success so idk.

what is funny is that with normies you can't even have this type of conversation, which leads to a lack of studies on the subject because people don't like the idea of racial superiority.


----------



## fucclife (Oct 12, 2022)

hamburger said:


> its incredibly simple
> when humans left africa they had to adapt to new environments
> these environments they adapted to generally required them to be smarter (higher iq) than the humans that stayed in africa


thats exactly what im saying sir


----------



## pur3e (Oct 12, 2022)

Youre a reject of society nigger. How can you cope being the bottom of everything @looksmaxxer234


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 12, 2022)

pur3e said:


> Cope more negro I don’t rot here like you. I’ve actually fucked and what have u done? Fantasize LOL. omw to rape your future sheboon girlfriend rn


You average more posts than me a day 💀. If you think I’m bad what are you


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 12, 2022)

pur3e said:


> View attachment 1906632
> 
> Youre a reject of society nigger. How can you cope being the bottom of everything @looksmaxxer234


Nigga that gets the giggles when a girl sits by him on the bus trying to talk shit lmao


----------



## Kooshin (Oct 12, 2022)

Nomad said:


> I'd still take being a nig over being a gook manlet


I hope he isn't east asian, because those dudes have the widest noses, without the surgery they look like albino black people


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 12, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Nigga that gets the giggles when a girl sits by him on the bus trying to talk shit lmao


God I hate people who are racist to niggers like us


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Oct 12, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> 99% of east asian women are with east asian men retard. We could lose 500 million people and still have a bigger population than the total white population on earth. East asia mogs the rest of the earth. The west is cucked and China is challenging the global order.


are you aware that the population of South Korea and Japan is going to plummet is the next decades and is already decreasing


----------



## pur3e (Oct 12, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You average more posts than me a day 💀. If you think I’m bad what are you


Just look in the mirror and your post stats make sense. Ugly khhv nigger


----------



## pur3e (Oct 12, 2022)

Kooshin said:


> I hope he isn't east asian, because those dudes have the widest noses, without the surgery they look like albino black people
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906637


Cope more monkey nigger. Im Not east asian


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 12, 2022)

pur3e said:


> Just look in the mirror and your post stats make sense. Ugly khhv nigger


3000 posts in 2 months. Go get some social interaction.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

Future chad said:


> are you aware that the population of South Korea and Japan is going to plummet is the next decades and is already decreasing


Still the biggest racial group on earth even if we lost 300 million


----------



## pur3e (Oct 12, 2022)

@Kooshin clesrly hasn’t accepted his reality yet and is coping every minute of everyday. Look in the mirror slave boy


----------



## Kooshin (Oct 12, 2022)

pur3e said:


> Cope more monkey nigger. Im Not east asian


what are you suppose to be you dirty son of a prostitute, its sounds like you will forever be an incel


----------



## pur3e (Oct 12, 2022)

Kooshin said:


> what are you suppose to be you dirty son of a prostitute, its sounds like you will forever be an incel


keep seething ugly truecel negroid. I wouldn’t even rape your mom sheboon are ugly as fuck wide nosed smelly creatures


----------



## The_God (Oct 12, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Wow ur so funny, now I'm supposed to kneel to subhuman cumskins. East asians are the only race that has battled the whites on a even playing field. Latinos are a mutt race created from being Spanish sex slaves. Africans are literally the butt of all slaves jokes. Arabs have completely fallen off the map. Indians got completely colonized.
> China is the only country challenging western dominance. East asia is the only true rival to whites.
> View attachment 1906592








Imagine considering yourself a "rival" a "man" and having a 4-inch penis on average. JFL.
gooks are betabucks by default.


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 12, 2022)

retard let this website get to him jfl

low iq buffoon


----------



## Kooshin (Oct 12, 2022)

pur3e said:


> @Kooshin clesrly hasn’t accepted his reality yet and is coping every minute of everyday. Look in the mirror slave boy


My people were never enslaved, while my people enslaved your white people and made white women into sex slaves:









Research Suggests White Slavery Was Much More Common


Editor's note (3/21/20): For an update on this story, visit: Why is a 16-year-old book on slavery so popular now? A new study suggests that a million or more European Christians were enslaved by Muslims in North Africa between 1530 and 1780 – a far greater number than had ever been...




news.osu.edu




"Over the course of four centuries, the Atlantic slave trade was much larger – about 10 to 12 million black Africans were brought to the Americas. But from 1500 to 1650, when trans-Atlantic slaving was still in its infancy, more white Christian slaves were probably taken to Barbary than black African slaves to the Americas, according to Davis."


----------



## fucclife (Oct 12, 2022)

all of the low t chingchongs in this thread would get physically bested by high t ethnics and whites. sit the fuk down nerds


----------



## Kooshin (Oct 12, 2022)

pur3e said:


> keep seething ugly truecel negroid. I wouldn’t even rape your mom sheboon are ugly as fuck wide nosed smelly creatures


being white can't change the fact your subhuman keep coping you son of a hooker.


----------



## fucclife (Oct 12, 2022)

Kooshin said:


> being white can't change the fact your subhuman keep coping you son of a hooker.
> View attachment 1906646


hes asian u tardis


----------



## Kooshin (Oct 12, 2022)

fucclife said:


> hes asian u tardis


east-asian? loooool


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 12, 2022)

The_God said:


> View attachment 1906634
> 
> 
> Imagine considering yourself a "rival" a "man" and having a 4-inch penis on average. JFL.
> gooks are betabucks by default.


The average african can't even leave his village JFL. Africa is a complete shithole. East asia is a huge rival. Literally the only region challenging western dominance. Anything else is cope


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 13, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> The average african can't even leave his village JFL. Africa is a complete shithole. East asia is a huge rival. Literally the only region challenging western dominance. Anything else is cope


How narcissistic and deasesper must u be to turn a thread abt black people in a thread abt asian


----------



## Kooshin (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> How narcissistic and deasesper must u be to turn a thread abt black people in a thread abt asian


you must be a subhuman with your inferiority complex I'm superior to you because I have superior horner genetics (eritrean, ethiopian, somali). also i have a superiority complex on this forum I carry myself well.


----------



## JBcollector (Oct 13, 2022)

know you place nigger


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 13, 2022)

Kooshin said:


> you must be a subhuman with your inferiority complex I'm superior to you because I have superior horner genetics (eritrean, ethiopian, somali). also i have a superiority complex on this forum I carry myself well.





JBcollector said:


> know you place nigger


I mog all of you subhuman to dirt, you would pay hundred of sollars and houes of labor just to live a few hours as myself. My lifevis confortable, I have no inferiority complex, in fact i feel superior to everyone. I


----------



## JBcollector (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> I mog all of you subhuman to dirt, you would pay hundred of sollars and houes of labor just to live a few hours as myself. My lifevis confortable, I have no inferiority complex, in fact i feel superior to everyone. I


oh really how many 16 year old have you fucked white ones


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 13, 2022)

JBcollector said:


> oh really how many 16 year old have you fucked white ones


I fuck mzinly white girls, like 80% or so, they are so easy, and i don’t go below 17, bcz i’m not a pedo


----------



## JBcollector (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> I fuck mzinly white girls, like 80% or so, they are so easy, and i don’t go below 17, bcz i’m not a pedo


🤣 jfl at this Jewish brainwashing I don't envy you negro


----------



## lungisani (Oct 13, 2022)

Straight coonery............


----------



## dimorphism (Oct 13, 2022)

lungisani said:


> Straight coonery............


Thing is he is right 100% based on factual actual studies

But is still a mf coon bc my man literally went out of his way to humiliate himself


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 13, 2022)

lungisani said:


> Straight coonery............





dimorphism said:


> Thing is he is right 100% based on factual actual studies
> 
> But is still a mf coon bc my man literally went out of his way to humiliate himself


I'm exposing datas and facts, I'm not ashamed of my race, i'm just trying to be objective, black also have their ,strenght but it's over welmly counter balanced by their flaws.


----------



## wannaimprove (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> I stood a long time in my ego pretending that we mogged all other races,
> 
> Yet when i look at the bigger picture i can no longer deny the truth
> 
> ...



Africa in 2022 :






white people 2000 years ago :


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 13, 2022)

Kamui said:


> View attachment 1906491


The user is a coon type nigga no person likes those types.


----------



## wannaimprove (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> I hate the white race more than I hate the black one, one of the only reason i fuck white girls even tho they are not my main physical preference is bcz i know it piss of some cumskins to know their women are getting blacked, and hopefully one day when I'll get one of these bitch pregnant a nice white soy will take care of my child,.


you fuck them out of self hate nigga 

you want to destroy your subhuman genes that's the harsh truth


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 13, 2022)

m


wannaimprove said:


> you fuck them out of self hate nigga
> 
> you want to destroy your subhuman genes that's the harsh truth


you may be right tbh, i didn't think abt it carefully, but i may bleach out my subhuman nigger genes out of existence


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> m
> 
> you may be right tbh, i didn't think abt it carefully, but i may bleach out my subhuman nigger genes out of existence


Goodluck fixing your prog maxila black lips and uptuned nose son.


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 13, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> Goodluck fixing your prog maxila black lips and uptuned nose son.


my maxilla and nose are just fine
i'm Htn/chadlite in a good day


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> my maxilla and nose are just fine
> i'm Htn/chadlite in a good day
> View attachment 1907298


I was trying to say you can’t erase your black features such as prog maxila a uptuned nose with skin bleaching. Never said you looked ugly and I doubt you are pushing tyrone bro.

On this forum the bar for black people is set so fucking low people rate me Tyronelite to tyrone when im a 100% HTN black guy.


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 13, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> I was trying to say you can’t erase your black features such as prog maxila a uptuned nose with skin bleaching. Never said you looked ugly and I doubt you are pushing tyrone bro.
> 
> On this forum the bar for black people is set so fucking low people rate me Tyronelite to tyrone when im a 100% HTN black guy.


I'm htn gymcelled i think tbh, I don't mind black features, i find black men and women to be the most handsome
i'm not a self ating coon like @Blackgymmax, i'm just being synical abt our condition. I'll never bleach my skin or anything like that.


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> I'm htn gymcelled i think tbh, I don't mind black features, i find black men and women to be the most handsome
> i'm not a self ating coon like @Blackgymmax, i'm just being synical abt our condition. I'll never bleach my skin or anything like that.


Ok good I thought you hit a Michael Jack for a second lol. 

But nah I noticed many people overate blacks man because they cannot rate them properly using regular ratios for euopeans, also @Blackgymmax is pretty based he just says shit really harsh with sugar coating imo.


----------



## JBcollector (Oct 13, 2022)

Uhhhga boogha


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 13, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> Ok good I thought you hit a Michael Jack for a second lol.
> 
> But nah I noticed many people overate blacks man because they cannot rate them properly using regular ratios for euopeans, also @Blackgymmax is pretty based he just says shit really harsh with sugar coating imo.


he is not based but just self hating coon


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> he is not based but just self hating coon


Damn 😭


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 13, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> dravidians have the highest SMV in 2022


@Biggdink legit


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> Maybe all these troubles is a problem of education?
> If black since a young age grown in the same hard working environement as Chinese, we would have been as powerful as them
> 
> 
> I hope it's true, and w're not just mentally inferior trough genes




< Singapore has the third highest IQ of all countries around the world. I credit it to our education system

< I don't see what the problem is with studying 24/7. My Maths tutor told me that one of his students from Raffles(top school in all of Singapore) pretty much came back home after school and studied untill bedtime. When I go to the public library to study in my neighbourhood it's always the same elite school students Raffles, Euonia, Victoria, St.Andrews (they're literally the creme de la creme in Singapore)


< my daily schedule is; 6hrs of studying, 6hrs of MMA/Boxing. That's the way to the top. The best MMA fighters train all day. There is no other way.


----------



## user030605 (Oct 13, 2022)

Kooshin said:


> speak for yourself my community is doing good when it comes to being conservative. My country's aids rate is at 0.10 better than most Western Countries with all that technology yet have a higher aids rate than my country. It's because Islam is based. I'm Somali and we are more conservative, have higher fertility rates, etc.. to white westerners.
> 
> View attachment 1906611


Really not a fan of what this Somali truecel is talking about. Please don’t try to join the black community here and delete ur account asap


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> fuck you



Chinks be cracking their brains with Differentials and Trigonometry and shit.

While Niggers be using abbreviations for M.A.T.H.E.M.A.T.I.C.S... like That Hoe Over There/Thot or Suckas Idolizing Mediocre Pussy/Simp



"Yo Lamar, what's today serving of Theoretical Physics"

"Glad you asked Brother man Tyrone, it's power to the people and resisting the oppressive Cracka tyranny"


**


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Oct 13, 2022)

Promotion advertisement for Negro Education Endowment Fund


----------



## Octillionaire (Oct 13, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> Black is the only race where you can gain smv claiming to be mixed jfl.


Any race except for whites actually


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Oct 13, 2022)

Octillionaire said:


> We wuz kangz



Nigger Nubian kangz built intergalactic transportion vehicles and signed peace treaties with highly intelligent extra terrestrials.

But the White Cracka devil took us away from our advanced civilizations and turned us into slaves.

FUCK WHITEY! WE WILL RISE ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> I'm above average in most field personallly, i'm not speaking of individuals read my thread again
> 
> Black are just inferior, i don't know if it's in our genes or in our education



You can take a nigger out of the jungle but you can't take the jungle out of a nigger.

With that said...

LaQuisha my booty princess, MmMm... Get down on your knees and shake that thang for me baybeh!


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Oct 13, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> The other problem is that blacks seem to think the only path to success is fucking music/professional athlete/selling drugs/gang or criminal work vs normal paths like accounting, computer science ( though maybe those paths are hard as high iq is needed for them). But still its not like everything needs some high iq. Sales, management don't require high iq. Blacks can do that.
> 
> And for the other blacks its more your actions. If a black doesn't speak in some ghetto accent and acts NT ,and doesn't dress with sagging pants and typical gangster clothes , nobody thinks right off the bat that their stupid. But the problem is living up to negative stereotypes , and then getting upset when judged, so people assume blacks are dumb but act non stereotypical no one will have anything negative to say.



LOL I'm both Gangster and high IQ.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> I'm htn gymcelled i think tbh, I don't mind black features, i find black men and women to be the most handsome
> i'm not a self ating coon like @Blackgymmax, i'm just being synical abt our condition. I'll never bleach my skin or anything like that.


Youre fat and you should bleach your skin


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> I stood a long time in my ego pretending that we mogged all other races,
> 
> Yet when i look at the bigger picture i can no longer deny the truth
> 
> ...



DELETE


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> cope you're a cuck, what is important is breeding with aryan stacy to wash of my nigger genes from the face of the earth
> View attachment 1906580


Give me your address


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 13, 2022)

Kooshin said:


> speak for yourself my community is doing good when it comes to being conservative. My country's aids rate is at 0.10 better than most Western Countries with all that technology yet have a higher aids rate than my country. It's because Islam is based. I'm Somali and we are more conservative, have higher fertility rates, etc.. to white westerners.
> 
> View attachment 1906611


somali is the worst of all
the Italians left in 1960 and handed over a beautiful viable state with adequate infrastructure to build upon. Fast forward nearly 50 years later, Somalia is an utter hellhole with death and destruction everywhere you go, a country with not even a single operating factory as they have been destroyed and looted, the people who are starving on fertile lands (in the South), a corrupt, inept, tribal “government” which barely controls the capital city with the assistance of African Union troops and a country rampant with armed gangs and terrorists labelling it the most dangerous country in the World. Extremely sad.


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 13, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1906587


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 13, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Africans are literally the butt of all slaves jokes.


Delete inshallah


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 13, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Cope more nigger


Don’t say n word


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 13, 2022)

GuyFromSingapore said:


> You can take a nigger out of the jungle but you can't take the jungle out of a nigger.
> 
> With that said...
> 
> ...


not in your wildest dream chink, black women belong to black men rgardless of our mediocrity, they are fathful, while noodlewhores sleep with everything except asian men
+your dick is probably 4-6inches so, it's over, black women only want 7nches+


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> not in your wildest dream chink, black women belong to black men rgardless of our mediocrity, they are fathful, while noodlewhores sleep with everything except asian men
> +your dick is probably 4-6inches so, it's over, black women only want 7nches+



Me









Rate my voice, and I'm an Other subhuman?







looksmax.org





Nigger women belong to me.


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 13, 2022)

pur3e said:


> keep seething ugly truecel negroid. I wouldn’t even rape your mom sheboon are ugly as fuck wide nosed smelly creatures


Give me your address,you fucking turkroach


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 13, 2022)

GuyFromSingapore said:


> You can take a nigger out of the jungle but you can't take the jungle out of a nigger.
> 
> With that said...
> 
> ...


What’s your address ?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 13, 2022)

You're a dumb negro stop trying to sound intellectual by talking geography and colognaisation. Stupid droning faggot.

Blacks are fucked today because ghetto culture is out of trend and fashion and so unless you actually wanna join a gang then you are fucked for your identity. 

Deal with that and improvise. Human survival and human spirit shall raise you up you slap head fucktard


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 13, 2022)

JBcollector said:


> know you place nigger


Give your address


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 13, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You're a dumb negro stop trying to sound intellectual by talking geography and colognaisation. Stupid droning faggot.
> 
> Blacks are fucked today because ghetto culture is out of trend and fashion and so unless you actually wanna join a gang then you are fucked for your identity.
> 
> Deal with that and improvise. Human survival and human spirit shall raise you up you slap head fucktard


Preach


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 13, 2022)

KING REIDYZ said:


> Preach



Shat your face man. With your coping religion. Literally a religion alll white incels turn to. Sad. They could be surgery maxxing


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 13, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Shat your face man. With your coping religion. Literally a religion alll white incels turn to. Sad. They could be surgery maxxing


Give me your address


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 13, 2022)

..


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 13, 2022)

KING REIDYZ said:


> Give me your address
> View attachment 1907610


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 13, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


>




Fucking cut off. Islamic migrants that can't find work.

Islamic Santa clause lives matter


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 13, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


>



Stop talking Chinese and give adress


----------



## cillianmurphycel (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


>




Unbelievably based Chinese.


----------



## JBcollector (Oct 13, 2022)

KING REIDYZ said:


> Give your address


Lol that's not what I mean


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 13, 2022)

JBcollector said:


> Lol that's not what I mean


Scared ?


----------



## Kooshin (Oct 13, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> somali is the worst of all
> the Italians left in 1960 and handed over a beautiful viable state with adequate infrastructure to build upon. Fast forward nearly 50 years later, Somalia is an utter hellhole with death and destruction everywhere you go, a country with not even a single operating factory as they have been destroyed and looted, the people who are starving on fertile lands (in the South), a corrupt, inept, tribal “government” which barely controls the capital city with the assistance of African Union troops and a country rampant with armed gangs and terrorists labelling it the most dangerous country in the World. Extremely sad.


You got the history wrong you white worshiping faggot, the most infastructure was built with Mohammed Siyad Barre the benevolent dictator (1970-1989), America decided to interfere just as they did in Libya, and look what happen, Libya like Somalia went from pearl of Africa to shithole because of American interefrence, and they killed our dictator.


----------



## SubSigma (Oct 14, 2022)

Freindly fire will not be tolerated!


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 14, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> I stood a long time in my ego pretending that we mogged all other races,
> 
> Yet when i look at the bigger picture i can no longer deny the truth
> 
> ...



Most of this is USA…


----------



## NT Master (Oct 16, 2022)

Great post OP. I made a similar post yesterday. No matter how much liberals and others fight against it. The real world is a White man's world. How the hell do people think Blacks are the 2nd most desired race when we are the complete opposite of Whites who are number one? White nations are rich, Black nations are poor. White nations have little crime. Black nations have lot of crime. White nations are stable, Black nations are on the verge of anarchy. White nations are free democracies, Black nations are often dictatorships. White people have great histories and had powerful empires. Black people have the history of being slaves and colonial subjects for over a millennium. Just like Black is the polar opposite of White on the color wheel, Blacks are the polar opposite of Whites when it comes to civilization.

When it comes to phenotype, it is even worse because White people have light hair and light eyes and good unique features. Black people have nappy hair and generally ugly faces that are completely different from White people. It is very rare for a Black person to be considered good looking facially by other races and even rarer for a Black woman to be considered good looking facially. Even albino Africans look absolutely nothing like White people and they generally are homely looking as well. Black people don't even have the option of whitemaxxing and bleaching/surgery to look White like South/East Asians do. The only positive White feature that Blacks have is being tall and that is it; I'm not sure if being tall counts because it isn't exclusively White and not all Blacks are giants either.

Even if Blacks arguably have higher SMVs in some situations, I would rather be East Asian than Black if I had to choose. East Asians are pretty much equal to if not better than White people when it comes to many important categories like IQ, crime, stability, quality of life, cultural output, inventions, history, etc. China is set up to be a future superpower while the idea of an African superpower is a joke only found in Marvel Comics. Asians don't have small dicks or low testosterone, that is a myth disproven by science. Not all Asians are small either. Literally the only issue that Asian men have to deal with is that their women are race traitors; and even that can be solved by finding a woman back in Asia to marry or geomaxxing in Africa and Latin America. And as much as people joke about noodlewhores being exogamous, at least there aren't entire nations entirely populated by White dudes or Arab dudes raping and reproducing with Asian chicks. There are however countries where pretty much everyone is in the offspring of a White/Arab men cucking Black men by breeding Black women like the Dominican Republic and Comoros. Anybody who thinks the average Asian man in the west lives a worse life than the average Black man in the west is a fool who thinks every Black man is 50 Cent and every Asian man is some unlikable nerd.


----------



## 3links2 (Oct 16, 2022)

Blame the British for colonizing Africa, africans are super smart but bad culture and environment


----------



## justgetacutbro (Nov 8, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> I stood a long time in my ego pretending that we mogged all other races,
> 
> Yet when i look at the bigger picture i can no longer deny the truth
> 
> ...



brutal


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Nov 8, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cringiest shit I’ve read. What do you have to do with Chicago gangbangers because of your skin color.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Nov 8, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Wow ur so funny, now I'm supposed to kneel to subhuman cumskins. East asians are the only race that has battled the whites on a even playing field. Latinos are a mutt race created from being Spanish sex slaves. Africans are literally the butt of all slaves jokes. Arabs have completely fallen off the map. Indians got completely colonized.
> China is the only country challenging western dominance. East asia is the only true rival to whites.
> View attachment 1906592


Your pretending as though the century of humiliation never happened.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Nov 8, 2022)

MrGlutton said:


> retard let this website get to him jfl
> 
> low iq buffoon


Inshallah he'll snap out of it sooner or later.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Nov 8, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> I'm not ashamed of my race


lol...lmao even


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 8, 2022)

OverSinceBirth said:


> Your pretending as though the century of humiliation never happened.


That's nothing compared to everyone else. It economically destroyed China. But it didn't get them colonized lmao. China's coming back for round 2 nigga this century


----------

